# Outstanding credit card debt in abu dhabi



## auhuae (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello All

I am presently in Abu Dhabi.

I had entered the UAE in Feb 2013 with a job. Got a bank account in NBAD and had 2 credit cards. I used the cards in May 2013 and split the payments into monthly installments spread out over a time frame of 6 months.
I however, lost my job in the end of july and could not pay the installments since september. with the total balance to pay on both cards being approx AED 400. Since then the bank has been adding interests and charges as I was unable to pay the due amount. and in november I got a call from the collections that there would be a police case I I dont pay an installment of AED 1000. Which I borrowed from another person as I dont want the police chasing me for the money. I again received the similar call from the collections department that there would again a police case if i dont deposit an amount of AED 1500 by the end of feb. I again borrowed some money and paid it to the bank by the first week of march.

I have recently got a job in qatar and have to join there by the first week of april.

I called up my bank asking how much do i have to pay to clear up everything and close the account. I was shocked when they mentioned that i have to pay a whopping AED 12000...... yes TWELVE THOUSAND DIRHAMS (approx total of both cards) by the first week of april.
Confused about how did it increase to this ridiculous amount, I spoke to the call center guy of the bank who mentioned that this is all charges and interest that i have to pay as i missed paying the installments for all these months.

Somebody..... please advice what should i do??

I am entirely willing to pay the bank the money for which i used the credit card.... but i dont have 12000 to pay them back... 
I have to exit the country soon to join the work in qatar.... will the immigration put me in prison because of my inability to pay the installments...??

please advice someone....


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

There's not much we can say, unfortunately. Banks are quick with charges if you are even slightly in the red.

Go to your bank branch, speak with a manager and explain them it's more worthy to keep you free and able to repay them with time than locked in jail. Maybe you'll be able to agree on a repayment plan.

Good luck.


----------

